# My 1ft Planted Nano Cube



## mrbishi (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Thought I'd share my lil 1ft cube:



















-------
Specs
-------
1ft cube
20W 5000K screw in CF
50w Tronic Heater
Aquaclear mini with just sponge on minimum flow
Dupla pressurised CO2 (hehe can you say overkill! Hey its sitting around I might as well use it  
2mm gravel with laterite mixed in to the bottom 1/3

At the moment the plants are:

_Bolbitus heudelotii_
_Anubias barteri var. nana _
_Riccia fluitans _
_Nymphaea lotus 'zenkeri' _
_Cryptocoryne wendtii_
_Cryptocoryne parva_

I decided to go with relatively slow growers and a large peice of interesting wood as I was going for a more "timely" feel with the tank. Didn't want to be trimming stem plants all the time.

There is one lonely little neon in the tank that my boss couldn't help but put in there when I wasn't looking. Final inhabitants I plan to have are a small group of minature corys (not sure of species yet), a small school of endlers live bearers / harlequin rasboras / other small pretty unusual mid water fish, and probably a baby pepermint or two .

I am currently in the process of trying to obtain some Glossostigma elatinoides to get a small carpet of it started at the front of the tank. If this proves to difficult to get hold of I may tie some riccia down to slate and have a riccia carpet.

Hope you enjoy the lil tank.

Cheers,
Jon[/i]


----------



## pomby27 (Jan 27, 2004)

i like it, cube tanks are getting more popular in the asian countries as well as the us.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

Thats I really nice tank. How many gallons can it hold? Your fish choices sound really good. Can't wait to see it with the carpet and fish.


----------



## mrbishi (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi,

The tank is a 1ft cube so it can hold : 28 litres or 7gal - of course its a little less with the wood + gravel etc in there. Its been setup for about 2 weeks now and there aren't any signs of algae.. just a few brown smears on the the anubius leaves. The plants all seem to be doing well and loving the CO2 

I'm liking this tank so much I'm thinking of setting up another at home. It'd be cool to have 1 setup as a nano reef and 1 setup as a nano planted next to eachother 

I thought I would plant out this small tank for my office desk just to show people that you don't have to have a huge aquarium to have one that is beatiful. I find it is quite a conversation piece when people come into the office and see it. Most peoples plant keeping experiences invlove putting a plant into there goldfish tank and watching it die/be eaten  hehe

Chers,
Jon


----------



## pomby27 (Jan 27, 2004)

hmm, i'm plannin on starting a 1ft cube as well, do you think that a 7w 7200k fl bulb would do? and has anyone had experience with the turtle 501 canister filter? its the smallest one i've seen so far.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Looks very nice. The cube shape makes it much more appealing than a ten gallon or other small tanks. I might as well try it myself, as I have the AquaClear and other devices lying around, but then you would hate all of us copycats LOL. But really, the frameless glass gives it a neat, minimal look. I wonder how big can it get until you need the frames for holding the walls together.


----------



## Capt. (Mar 11, 2004)

Yea I like the frameless too. Makes it seem more natural to me.

Couple things worth noting. The bolbitis and the lotus will both get far too big for a tank that size. That's like putting an amazon sword in there. Rasboras can actually get to a pretty good size too. For smaller fish I think your best bet are endlers or white clouds.


----------



## mrbishi (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Capt is right about the Boblitus and Tiger Lotus outgrowing this tank. They were just put in there currently as they were quite small.

I think I am going to change tact with this tank - I just fitted a 28W CF to it and have decided to go the path of a high maintenance tank and plant it out with some delicately leaved stem plants / glosso etc in an amano style 

I will post pictures when I have redone it.

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## pomby27 (Jan 27, 2004)

any updates on your 1ft cube? love to see it


----------



## aCe^bOwleRz (Jan 5, 2004)

how many litres is the co2 cylinder?
looks like a 0.5l...

don't think that we can get that size in Singapore...

:lol:


----------

